# raison d'être of our copyright rule (in German)



## heidita

Der Anfang.


			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Ich habe bloß einen persönlichen Vorzug ausgedrückt.
> 
> *Es wäre übrigens schön, wenn du in der Zukunft in solchen Fällen auf die Quelle hinweisen würdest.*


Warum sollte ich? Wenn er _mein_ Satz gewesen wäre, dann ginge es nicht? Wäre dann Dein persönlicher Vorzug besser?


----------



## elroy

heidita said:
			
		

> Warum sollte ich?


Aus Anstand, und wegen Urheberrechte.


> Wenn er _mein_ Satz gewesen wäre, dann ginge es nicht? Wäre dann Dein persönlicher Vorzug besser?


Es ist egal, wer den Satz geschrieben hat.  Darauf kommt mein Vorzug doch gar nicht an!


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:
			
		

> Aus Anstand, und wegen Urheberrechte.



Ich bin auch immer sehr für die Einhaltung von Rechten Dritter, aber ich finde, daß man einen so schlichten, einfachen Beispielsatz auch ohne Zitat verwenden darf. Sonst würden wir uns ja hier gegenseitig mit Lexikon-Definitionen und deren Zitaten überfrachten!

Elroy, ich bin gespannt auf Deine Ansichten zu meinen "endlich mal"-Beispielen. 

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

elroy said:
			
		

> Aus Anstand, und wegen Urheberrechte.
> 
> Es ist egal, wer den Satz geschrieben hat. Darauf kommt mein Vorzug doch gar nicht an!


 
Also ehrlich, elroy, gehst Du da nicht ein wenig zu weit? War ich dann _unanständig_, weil ich den einfachen Satz nicht extra zitiert habe?


----------



## Jana337

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ich bin auch immer sehr für die Einhaltung von Rechten Dritter, aber ich finde, daß man einen so schlichten, einfachen Beispielsatz auch ohne Zitat verwenden darf. Sonst würden wir uns ja hier gegenseitig mit Lexikon-Definitionen und deren Zitaten überfrachten!


 Dürfen wir nicht, insbesondere wenn es sich um Wörterbücher handelt, weil wir (d.h. WR) nämlich ihr Konkurrent sind. Die Konkurrenz in diesem Bereich ist sehr scharf und es wäre nett, sich ein bisschen Mühe zu geben, um diese Webseite nicht zu gefährden. It is better to be safe than sorry, oder?  Mike muss ab und zu etwas löschen, um eine Klage zu vermeiden. Wirklich. 

Jana


----------



## Jana337

heidita said:
			
		

> Also ehrlich, elroy, gehst Du da nicht ein wenig zu weit? War ich dann _unanständig_, weil ich den einfachen Satz nicht extra zitiert habe?


 Ich hoffe, es wurde in meinem vorigen Beitrag genügend erläutert.

Die Uneingeweihten unterschätzen gewöhnlich das Risiko (ich selbst dachte in meinen ersten Tagen als Moderatorin, dass die Kollegen ein bisschen übertreiben), aber bitte glaubt uns, dass wir für unser Handeln gute Gründe haben. 

Jana


----------



## WERWOLF

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Dürfen wir nicht, insbesondere wenn es sich um Wörterbücher handelt, weil wir (d.h. WR) nämlich ihr Konkurrent sind.



Überschätze doch nicht die Bedeutung dieses Forums, es stellt gar keine Konkurrenz für Wörterbücher dar. Wenn du Rechte keines Dritten verletzen wolltest, könntest du höchstens schweigen, sonst nichts. Heidita hat voll Recht.


----------



## Whodunit

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Überschätze doch nicht die Bedeutung dieses Forums, es stellt gar keine Konkurrenz für Wörterbücher dar. Wenn du Rechte keines Dritten verletzen wolltest, könntest du höchstens schweigen, sonst nichts. Heidita hat voll Recht.


 
Wozu gibt es denn ein Patentamt? Wozu gibt es denn Copyright? Wenn du einen super Film drehst und ihn im Fernsehen veröffentlichst, bist du der Urheber und ohne deine Rechte kann kein anderer den Film ansehen. Wenn sich dann jemand den Film auf DVD kauft und wieder unter anderem Namen verkauft, dann hat er die Urheberrechte verletzt und kann dafür eine gehörige Strafe zahlen oder absitzen.

Es ist in Deutschland (und Europa?) nicht ganz so streng mit den Urheberrechten, aber in Amerika ist es offiziell verboten, Sachen anderer zu seinem eigenen Gunsten zu verwenden, glaube ich.

Du kannst schließlich auch keine CD kaufen, sie beliebig oft brennen und jedem schenken, der dir über den Weg läuft. Wärst du der Urheber, hättest du kein Einkommen mehr.


----------



## Jana337

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Überschätze doch nicht die Bedeutung dieses Forums, es stellt gar keine Konkurrenz für Wörterbücher dar.


Dieses Forum konkurriert selbstverständlich keinem Wörterbuch, aber unsere Wörterbücher tun es. 





> Wenn du Rechte keines Dritten verletzen wolltest, könntest du höchstens schweigen, sonst nichts. Heidita hat voll Recht.


 Ob es Dir gefällt oder nicht und ob du das Risiko als gering einschätzt oder nicht, der Betreiber dieses Forums wünscht sich, dass hier gegen das Urheberrecht nicht verstoßen wird, und damit ist alles sonnenklar, oder?

Jana


----------



## WERWOLF

Unter Forum's Wörterbüchern habe ich kein deutsches gefunden. Ein nicht vorhandenes Wörterbuch kann keine Konkurrenz darstellen. Somit ist das Argumment irgendwie an Haaren herangezogen.


----------



## Jana337

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Unter Forum's Wörterbüchern habe ich kein deutsches gefunden. Ein nicht vorhandenes Wörterbuch kann keine Konkurrenz darstellen. Somit ist das Argumment irgendwie an Haaren herangezogen.


Ein schönes Eigentor. Das Zitat war aus einem englischen Wörterbuch, und das haben wir. Ein deutsches hatten wir mal auch und hoffen sehr, es in der Zukunft wieder zu haben. Außerdem halten unsere Regeln auch für die Foren, für die wir kein Wörterbuch haben.

Im Prinzip kann natürlich jeder Verstoß zu einer Klage führen (Belletristik, Liedertexte, Webseiten...).

Jana


----------



## WERWOLF

Wir sind jetzt in der deutschen Sektion, deswegen habe ich angenommen, es handele sich um ein deutsches Zitat, ohne es zu suchen. 
Wenn ich mir einen Satz als Beispiel ausdenke und ihn sage oder aufschreibe, kann ich doch nicht wissen oder prüfen, ob es zufälligerweise in einem anderen Buch steht. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr den berühmtesten Satz von Götz von Berlichingen. Göthe wäre sehr, sehr reich!


----------



## Jana337

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Wir sind jetzt in der deutschen Sektion, deswegen habe ich angenommen, es handele sich um ein deutsches Zitat, ohne es zu suchen.


Würde überhaupt keine Rolle spielen. Wie gesagt, sollen alle Zitaten mit einer Quelle versehen werden.





> Wenn ich mir einen Satz als Beispiel ausdenke und ihn sage oder aufschreibe, kann ich doch nicht wissen oder prüfen, ob es zufälligerweise in einem anderen Buch steht.


Das verlangt keiner. Wir sprechen nur über die Fälle, in denen man bewusst etwas übernimmt.

Jana


----------



## WERWOLF

jana337 said:
			
		

> Zitaten


Als ich zu viel zitiert habe und sogar mit Quellenangabe, war das auch falsch. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wie es hier ideallerweise deiner Meinung nach laufen sollte.


----------



## Jana337

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Als ich zu viel zitiert habe und sogar mit Quellenangabe, war das auch falsch. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wie es hier ideallerweise deiner Meinung nach laufen sollte.


Genau nach der Regel, wie denn sonst:


> No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two is permitted. Other quotes of less than one paragraph (up to 4 sentences) are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, song lyrics, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception. A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate.


Jana


----------



## heidita

Muss man hier:

MInor fair use excerpts from dictionaries.....

verstehen, dass man die Quelle nennen soll/muss?

Ich bin sicher, wir haben alle schon veschiedene Sätze und Regeln ohne "quote " benutzt.
Auf jeden Fall sehe ich hier keine ausdrückliche Erwähnung, dass man den gewissen Satz zitieren soll. Es wird auch nicht auf Anstand hingewiesen. (das nur nebenbei)


----------



## Jana337

heidita said:
			
		

> Muss man hier:
> 
> MInor fair use excerpts from dictionaries.....
> 
> verstehen, dass man die Quelle nennen soll/muss?


Ja, schon der Höflichkeit wegen.





> Ich bin sicher, wir haben alle schon veschiedene Sätze und Regeln ohne "quote " benutzt.


Gut, passiert. Aber ab jetzt nicht mehr, einverstanden? 


> Auf jeden Fall sehe ich hier keine ausdrückliche Erwähnung, dass man den gewissen Satz zitieren soll. Es wird auch nicht auf Anstand hingewiesen. (das nur nebenbei)


Cuchu spricht in solchen Fällen über common courtesy. Aber gut, Einspruch stattgefunden. Ich werde eine Ergänzung beantragen. Im Italienischforum haben wir deswegen einen Sticky erstellt. Im Deutschforum gab es bisher keinen Handlungsbedarf. Selbstverständlich wäre sinnvoller, die einheitlichen Regeln, die für jedes Forum halten, zu aktualisieren.

Jana


----------



## FloVi

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Vielleicht könnt ihr den berühmtesten Satz von Götz von Berlichingen. Göthe wäre sehr, sehr reich!



Eigentlich nicht, die meisten, die ich kenne sagen "am Arsch lecken" und nicht - wie einst der von Berlichingen - "*im* Arsche".


----------



## Kajjo

Anmerkung: *Johann Wolfgang von Goethe *wird im allgemeinen mit "oe" geschrieben. Auch wenn dies nicht zwingend sein mag, sollte man sich doch bei so einer herausragenden Persönlichkeit an die Gepflogenheiten halten.

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

FloVi said:
			
		

> Eigentlich nicht, die meisten, die ich kenne sagen "am Arsch lecken" und nicht - wie einst der von Berlichingen - "*im* Arsche".


 
Hilfe, was sind das denn für Ausdrücke?! Kónnt Ihr bitte auf die Gegenwart von Damen und Kindern Rücksicht nehmen!?!


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> Ich bin sicher, wir haben alle schon veschiedene Sätze und Regeln ohne "quote " benutzt.


 
Alle? Es kommt darauf an: Wenn ich einen Wörterbucheintrag (z.B. aus einem Etymologiewörterbuch) nur sinnlich wiedergebe in meinen eigenen Worten, dann brauchst du nicht einmal zu sagen, woher du es hast. Wenn man allerdings etwas wörtlich zitiert, ist die Quelle erforderlich.

Es reicht im Prinzip schon, wenn du angibst, dass du es aus dem Duden oder von Merriam Webster abgeschrieben hast, welche Seite und welche Ausgabe - das spielt nicht wirklich eine Rolle (kann aber dennoch jeder machen, der es will).


----------

